# HOW TO WASH SEACHEM FLOURITRE BLACK SAND



## faizal (3 May 2011)

Could some one be kind enough to tell me how to wash Seachem's Flourite Black Sand? The stuff clouds the water so badly,...it seems impossible to get decent clear water. it just seems to cloud up again and again


----------



## Tom (3 May 2011)

Bucket and hose probably. It's inert as far as I know, so you should be able to just hose it down.


----------



## GHNelson (3 May 2011)

Hi
Yes it does......Its best wash the sand in small batches at a time.
This will clean it quicker.....also the aquarium water will clear after a few hours when initially setting up.
Put a bowl in the aquarium on top of the sand bed then add the water to the bowl this will stop a lot of the cloudiness.
Use the finest filter floss/wool on hand to remove the free floating particles.
You have a good substrate there so persevere and the plants will have nice root systems.
I'm using Flourite sand here :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14159
hoggie


----------



## faizal (3 May 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mxx (10 Sep 2011)

My black flourite sand didn't seem much more difficult to wash than any other gravel I've had before. I did a quarter bucket a time under the kitchen tap and it was completely clean before long and I didn't even have much cloudiness at all though I wasn't careful about putting the sand or the water in the tank.


----------



## plantbrain (10 Sep 2011)

3 good rinses in a  bucket and then add, you will not get all the fines out, but..........it'll settle just fine after the 3 wash routine.


----------



## sanj (10 Sep 2011)

I never wash my susbstrates, id be washing them all week if i started.


----------



## ianh (19 Mar 2015)

Just found this old thread after spending hours washing this sand. What a nightmare! Hope the perseverance pays off...


----------

